# Rearranged my Texas holy rock 75G all male MALAWI



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I pushed everything to the right and covered up most of the equipment. These fish are in my 75G but will soon be in a 6FT tank. Let me know what you think, suggestions welcome.





































http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... CF0024.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... 508002.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... CF0030.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... 508009.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... 508006.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... 508011.jpg

This is a quick video:
http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... CF0025.flv


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the rocks in one corner. I might try it.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

i like it looks like a reef boomie, only sugestion maybe try having somthing small in the bottom left corner for smaller fish to hide or swim around if they get chased.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Try sand substrate.


----------



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks great I like the plain background. did you leave the fish in the tank when you re-arranged it?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

quiksilver said:


> i like it looks like a reef boomie, only sugestion maybe try having somthing small in the bottom left corner for smaller fish to hide or swim around if they get chased.


yeah im planning on getting some tall plants to cover up my filter return and powerhead on the left.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

jhunbj said:


> Try sand substrate.


I liked the crushed coral for the buffering but I really like the look of sand so thats what im doing when I move in a month or so, Black backround with white sand!


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

I am more of a symmetrical person, so it would just kill me to do the one-sided thing :lol: But I do think it more natural (like the beach going into the lake), and I love the way you stacked it. :thumb:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

safireeyz said:


> Looks great I like the plain background. did you leave the fish in the tank when you re-arranged it?


Yes I left them in there. I just moved slowly and pulled most of the rocks out and left some for them to hide behind while was working. As soon as I was done they all came right back out from hiding.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

F8LBITEva said:


> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... 508009.jpg


What fish is the light blue one in the center of this link? I like it


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> F8LBITEva said:
> 
> 
> > http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn16 ... 508009.jpg
> ...


its a Placidochromis Electra he normally he was scared from me moving the rocks but he normally looks like this:


----------

